# Speedstream 6520 / frequent disconnects



## Senko (Sep 17, 2006)

Greetings all,

I've had my 2mbit adsl connection for almost a year now, but 3 days ago I started suffering frequent disconnects, now with closer observation on the whole matter, I have discovered that the following message keeps popping up in my routers system log, "Max Echoes misses" followed by "LCP down" and "IPCP down", this occurs as frequently as every 5 minutes, and my router will take upto 4 minutes to reconnect to the internet.

It happens A LOT during the day time, but it almost doesn't occur once between 2am-8am.

I have called my ISP, they have changed my lines from hell and back, I've restored my router to default settings and configured it again, I've gone as far as configuring my computers and laptops to everything the ISP recommended, but then again, I have 3 comps/laps at home, 1 laptop is wired, the other laptop and computer are wireless, but when this "Max Echoes misses" occurs, all the computers loose internet connection, but my router ( Speedstream 6520 ) still displays it's internet light as GREEN ( or on, if you like ).

I have also called my hotel, ( where I stay in ), and had them play around with my wires, they said they changed something, but I doubt they did because my router didn't report any loss of lines.

From the little information I found when I googled "max echo misses", it mention that it could be interfierance in my lines, most likely in my hotel, or it could be a router problem...

But seeing as this disconnect mostly happens during hours when people are awake, I'm thinking it's something involved in my hotel/ISP rather than my router...

FYI I live in Dubai, in the middle east, and I've had tech support from my ISP come over the check out my lines and he put me onto some different line ( which gave me the speed which I was paying for in the 1st place, *thumbs up, so atleast I gained something from that ), but this disconnection is still occuring, at it almost feels like it's happening more and more often...

Here is the information log from my Router, hopefully someone can assist me on the matter :

2006-09-21 18:24:00 E |PPP |Max echo misses
2006-09-21 18:24:00 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 18:24:00 E |PPP |IPCP down
2006-09-21 18:24:37 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 18:24:37 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 18:24:37 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 18:26:09 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 18:26:09 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 18:26:12 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 18:26:14 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 18:26:14 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 18:26:19 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
2006-09-21 18:26:19 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
2006-09-21 18:26:19 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
2006-09-21 18:26:44 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 217.165.20.153, gw: 195.229.244.24
2006-09-21 18:26:44 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 213.42.20.20, 195.229.241.222
2006-09-21 19:03:49 E |PPP |Max echo misses
2006-09-21 19:03:49 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 19:03:49 E |PPP |IPCP down
2006-09-21 19:04:11 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 19:04:11 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 19:04:11 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 19:04:43 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 19:04:43 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 19:04:46 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
2006-09-21 19:04:46 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
2006-09-21 19:04:46 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
2006-09-21 19:04:57 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 217.165.29.246, gw: 195.229.244.24
2006-09-21 19:04:57 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 195.229.241.222, 213.42.20.20
2006-09-21 19:25:24 E |PPP |Max echo misses
2006-09-21 19:25:24 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 19:25:24 E |PPP |IPCP down
2006-09-21 19:27:31 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 19:27:31 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 19:27:34 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 19:27:39 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 19:27:39 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 19:27:47 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
2006-09-21 19:27:47 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
2006-09-21 19:27:47 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
2006-09-21 19:28:15 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 217.165.29.235, gw: 195.229.244.24
2006-09-21 19:28:15 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 195.229.241.222, 213.42.20.20
2006-09-21 19:49:43 E |PPP |Max echo misses
2006-09-21 19:49:43 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 19:49:43 E |PPP |IPCP down
2006-09-21 19:50:20 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 19:50:20 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 19:50:20 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 19:52:11 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 19:52:11 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 19:52:13 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
2006-09-21 19:52:13 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
2006-09-21 19:52:13 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
2006-09-21 19:52:47 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 217.165.35.126, gw: 195.229.244.24
2006-09-21 19:52:47 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 195.229.241.222, 213.42.20.20
2006-09-21 20:03:22 E |PPP |Max echo misses
2006-09-21 20:03:22 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 20:03:22 E |PPP |IPCP down
2006-09-21 20:04:11 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 20:04:11 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 20:04:11 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 20:06:31 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 20:06:31 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 20:06:33 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
2006-09-21 20:06:33 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
2006-09-21 20:06:33 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
2006-09-21 20:07:13 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 217.165.43.175, gw: 195.229.244.24
2006-09-21 20:07:13 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 213.42.20.20, 195.229.241.222
2006-09-21 20:42:17 E |PPP |Max echo misses
2006-09-21 20:42:17 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 20:42:17 E |PPP |IPCP down
2006-09-21 20:43:03 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 20:43:03 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 20:43:03 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 20:45:21 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 20:45:21 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 20:45:25 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
2006-09-21 20:45:25 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
2006-09-21 20:45:25 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
2006-09-21 20:45:45 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 217.165.44.6, gw: 195.229.244.24
2006-09-21 20:45:45 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 213.42.20.20, 195.229.241.222
2006-09-21 20:56:51 E |PPP |Max echo misses
2006-09-21 20:56:51 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 20:56:51 E |PPP |IPCP down
2006-09-21 20:57:21 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 20:57:21 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 20:57:21 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 20:58:21 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 20:58:21 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 20:58:22 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 20:58:23 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 20:58:23 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 20:58:31 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
2006-09-21 20:58:31 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
2006-09-21 20:58:31 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
2006-09-21 20:59:04 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 217.165.21.249, gw: 195.229.244.24
2006-09-21 20:59:04 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 195.229.241.222, 213.42.20.20
2006-09-21 21:01:33 E |PPP |Max echo misses
2006-09-21 21:01:33 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 21:01:33 E |PPP |IPCP down
2006-09-21 21:01:59 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 21:01:59 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 21:01:59 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 21:03:24 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 21:03:24 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 21:03:26 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 21:03:28 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 21:03:28 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 21:03:30 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-21 21:05:37 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-21 21:05:37 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-21 21:05:37 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
2006-09-21 21:05:37 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
2006-09-21 21:05:37 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
2006-09-21 21:06:01 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 217.165.6.201, gw: 195.229.244.24
2006-09-21 21:06:01 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 213.42.20.20, 195.229.241.222

PDU Counters 
Octets Cells Unicast Non-Unicast Total Dropped Errors Invalid Queued 
Tx 554926 11560 5701 0 5701 0 0 N/A 0 
Rx 2286714 47639 10475 0 10475 0 0 0 N/A 

VPI/VCI Protocol OperStatus Tx-Ratem (kbps) Rx-Rate (kbps) Tx-PDUs Rx-PDUs 
0/50 PPPoA UP 416 2976 5737 10506

Tx-Errs Rx-Errs 
0 0

System
Time Tx
CRC Tx
FEC Rx
CRC Rx
FEC LOS SEF LOS
(sec) SEF
(sec) Err
(sec) Rx
(blocks) Tx
(blocks) US SNR DS SNR US Atten. DS Atten. 
09-21-2006 21:34:23 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 50172 50172 0.0 2.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 21:20:13 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53173 53173 0.0 2.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 21:05:12 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53176 53176 0.0 5.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 20:50:11 0 0 2 0 0 0 0 0 1 53184 53184 0.0 1.5 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 20:35:10 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53173 53173 0.0 3.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 20:20:09 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53125 53125 0.0 8.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 20:05:09 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53184 53184 0.0 6.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 19:50:08 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53173 53173 0.0 6.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 19:35:08 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53185 53185 0.0 7.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 19:20:07 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53173 53172 0.0 6.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 19:05:06 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53124 53125 0.0 6.5 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 18:50:06 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53173 53173 0.0 6.5 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 18:35:05 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53185 53185 0.0 6.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 18:20:04 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53172 53172 0.0 6.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 18:05:03 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53173 53173 0.0 5.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 17:50:02 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53137 53136 0.0 5.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 17:35:02 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53176 53176 0.0 6.0 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 17:20:01 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53175 53175 0.0 6.5 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 17:05:01 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 53184 53185 0.0 8.5 0.0 39.0 
09-21-2006 16:50:00 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 2 53616 53616 0.0 9.0 0.0 39.0 
Totals 1 0 3 0 0 0 0 0 3 1060833 1060833 N/A N/A N/A N/A 


If you need any other information that might be useful to you, please tell me where to find it and I'll get it, greatly appriciate any assistance,

oh and btw, I've been thinking about just buying a new router and asking the hotel staff to look into it again, please advice me if that's a bad idea.

Best Regards,
Johann


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sad to say, this pretty much has to be laid at the door of your ISP, or possibly a defective modem. Have you tried a new modem, even as a loan? I'd rule that out before you chase the ISP issues.


----------



## Senko (Sep 17, 2006)

yeah I was planning to grab a new modem last night but I ended up somewhere else ;p...

For some strange reason I haven't recieved a disconnect for 16 hours now...

I'll see how it goes =)


----------



## Senko (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry about the double post, I swear I looked everywhere for the EDIT button, but couldn't find it -_- lol...

Anyways, recent log says :


2006-09-22 01:36:34 E |Ethernet |Link 4 Down
2006-09-22 01:36:36 E |Ethernet |Link 4 Up - 100Base-TX Full Duplex
2006-09-22 04:08:00 E |Ethernet |Link 4 Down
2006-09-22 12:58:15 E |Ethernet |Link 4 Up - 100Base-TX Full Duplex
2006-09-22 12:59:00 E |Ethernet |Link 4 Down
2006-09-22 12:59:01 E |Ethernet |Link 4 Up - 100Base-TX Full Duplex
2006-09-22 12:59:07 E |DHCP Server |Address 192.168.254.1 given out to 00:03:0d:37:28:27
2006-09-22 12:59:07 E |DHCP Server |1 Address(es) leased
2006-09-22 16:47:53 E |DSL |Link Down
2006-09-22 16:47:53 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-22 16:47:53 E |PPP |IPCP down
2006-09-22 16:47:53 E |DSL |State: WAITING
2006-09-22 16:47:56 E |DSL |State: INITIALIZING
2006-09-22 16:48:04 E |DSL |HYBRID 1
2006-09-22 16:48:04 E |DSL |Link up 2 US 416 DS 2976 (FAST:ANSI)
2006-09-22 16:48:07 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-22 16:48:07 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-22 16:48:07 E |PPP |LCP down
2006-09-22 16:48:30 E |PPP |LCP neg PAP
2006-09-22 16:48:30 E |PPP |LCP up
2006-09-22 16:48:31 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 3
2006-09-22 16:48:31 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 129
2006-09-22 16:48:31 E |PPP |IPCP nak option: 131
2006-09-22 16:48:31 E |PPP |IPCP up ip: 217.165.58.113, gw: 195.229.244.24 
2006-09-22 16:48:31 E |PPP |IPCP dns: 195.229.241.222, 213.42.20.20



I recieved an SMS from my ISPs networking assistant company ( I guess ), around 17:00, it is now 21:30, and there hasn't been any loss in connection, so I am guessing my ISP has fixed it...

Anyways, for anyone having a similar problem in the future, again, it can be a few things causing this problem, my ISP changed my line yesterday and I am clueless what they did today to fix my problem, or if the problem just fixed itself, but as the log says I'm pretty sure they were playing with my line for quite some time today.

Thank you for your time,
Best Regards,
Johann


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hopefully, this will become a distant memory. :smile:


----------

